# Do all Med Techs do SQ?



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

Recruiting Officer told me that he was "pretty sure" Air Force Med Tech's did not do SQ, but I have heard otherwise. Was wondering if anyone has an up to date answer on this. If the answer is yes, when is this completed? Directly after BMQ or at the convenience of your unit?


----------



## MikeL (18 Dec 2012)

I've seen Navy and Air Force Medics on SQ;  so yes non Army Med Techs go on the course.  FYI SQ course is now known as BMQ-Land.

I would expect to do the course after BMQ,  not sure if the possibility to do it out of sequence(after QL3) is common or not.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Dec 2012)

The short answer: Yes

The long answer: Yes


Let's hope we don't need 4700 posts to dissect what yes means.


----------



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the answer. Any idea of timing?


----------



## CombatDoc (18 Dec 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> The short answer: Yes
> 
> The long answer: Yes
> 
> ...


"Yes".  Adverb.  Used as a function word to express assent or agreement.  

In this context, it means purple trades like medical receive common skills training to ensure they can move/survive/fight on the battlefield, regardless of environmental DEU that they wear.


----------



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> "Yes".  Adverb.  Used as a function word to express assent or agreement.
> 
> In this context, it means purple trades like medical receive common skills training to ensure they can move/survive/fight on the battlefield, regardless of environmental DEU that they wear.



Ok... I am not arguing that point, as Skeletor answered two posts ago. I asked in my original post about whether it is after BMQ or later on down the road. If you cannot provide me with an answer, please kindly refrain from responding.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> Any idea of timing?



Sure.  

ONE two three ONE!   ;D

And remember...only move on the ONEs!  8)


Don't get your panties in a wad, and tell ppl not to respond to your posts.  Before you blow somone off on here, maybe look at their name or profile and see if you can make 2 + 2 = 4 as to what they do in the military.   :2c:

Also, the information posted on here is not just 'for you'; follow-on readers might benefit from the answers given as well as you.  Unless, of course, you bought Army.ca...then its yours to do as you wish.


----------



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

I am not looking for a fight at all, I just think that I was very to the point and direct in my question. There is no need for someone to post unless they have an answer, can elaborate on previous posts, or other useful information. I don't want a long useless thread, but would really like someone who has done this training recently to maybe give me an idea of whether the two courses I spoke of are done back to back, or if SQ is done later. If it varies from person to person, I am ok with that too - but I need someone who is in the know to tell me just that, not sarcastic remarks. That isn't going to do me or future readers any good. Sorry if I offended anyone, but I am just looking for information.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (18 Dec 2012)

Cool your jets princess! Funding, fitness, availability, vacancies, sequencing, conflicts, and priorities (and a whole truck load of other factors) will influence when you undergo "SQ"...  So, YES/YES was the correct response from the Modlrmike!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> I am not looking for a fight at all





> I  just think that I was very to the point





> I don't want a long useless thread





> ...give me an idea of whether the two courses I spoke of...





> I am ok with that too - but I need someone who is in the know to tell me...





> That isn't going to do me or future readers any good.





> I am just looking for information.



Wow, that is just from 1 post!   :blotto:


----------



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> Cool your jets princess! Funding, fitness, availability, vacancies, sequencing, conflicts, and priorities (and a whole truck load of other factors) will influence when you undergo "SQ"...  So, YES/YES was the correct response from the Modlrmike!



This was the type pf response I was seeking, thank you.


----------



## mld (18 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Wow, that is just from 1 post!   :blotto:



Wow - you're so clever!

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-language-code

 I started the thread, so it makes sense that I would refer to myself. I can't refer to a bunch of other invisible people now can I? Why don't you stop being an e-thug and pick on someone face to face?


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> Wow - you're so clever!
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-language-code
> 
> I started the thread, so it makes sense that I would refer to myself. I can't refer to a bunch of other invisible people now can I? Why don't you stop being an e-thug and pick on someone face to face?



Do you always make a habit of walking into a crowd, asking a question, and when not answered immediately or to your satisfaction whipping it out and pissing on their feet? That's more or less the approach you've taken on this threat. You do not dictate how others respond here. I doubt many people are even very interested in your opinion on the matter. There's nothing you've asked that can't be found by searching. So if people get a bit exasperated about a question being asked time and time again... Maybe just shut up and allow them to be.

You will find that when as a very, very junior member you enter into a crowd such as the one on this site it is best not to think that somehow you are among equals; bluntly, you're not. If you politely ask for help after evidencing some initiative on your own part to do some research, you may get it. If you act like an entitled douche who walks in the door and tried to call the shots, people may simply elect not to help you at all.

For you to go beyond that and to blow off someone like cobatdoc, who has considerable experience in the field you hope to enter, is just stunning. He tried to enlighten you further as to why you would be doing the course and you f***ed him off. Maybe consider the possibility that for someone looking for some advice from knowledgeable experts, your approach really sucks?


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Dec 2012)

Apparently being a PTE(R), but married to a serving member invokes some kind of non-flame clause in ones contract.....didn't see that in the fine print when I joined.
 :sarcasm:


----------



## mld (19 Dec 2012)

Okay. I really am deeply sorry if I have ticked off anyone, offended anyone of have been a complete b*tch. Please believe me that that was not and is never my intention. I was defensive simply because I am really not the person you seem to think I am. I am not confrontational, and hate aggression. I think this thread got out of hand. I realize that you might have seen this question a million times, but I speak the truth when I say I did search up and down for this answer. I only asked when I was sure I could not find it. This may be old hat to some of you, but please try to remember when this world was all new to you. It is exciting and scary to me, and I simply wanted to know this so that I knew how long it would be before I could see my 2 year old son again. I know I use personal pronouns a lot, but if you were to truly know me, you would understand that I am not a self centered person. 

To all in this thread, please accept my apology and my sincerest thank you for any and all information you can pass along. I would ask you to please not judge me based on this thread, I think I was honestly having a really crappy day.

Cheers.


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2012)

mld said:
			
		

> Okay. I really am deeply sorry if I have ticked off anyone, offended anyone of have been a complete b*tch. Please believe me that that was not and is never my intention. I was defensive simply because I am really not the person you seem to think I am. I am not confrontational, and hate aggression. I think this thread got out of hand. I realize that you might have seen this question a million times, but I speak the truth when I say I did search up and down for this answer. I only asked when I was sure I could not find it. This may be old hat to some of you, but please try to remember when this world was all new to you. It is exciting and scary to me, and I simply wanted to know this so that I knew how long it would be before I could see my 2 year old son again. I know I use personal pronouns a lot, but if you were to truly know me, you would understand that I am not a self centered person.
> 
> To all in this thread, please accept my apology and my sincerest thank you for any and all information you can pass along. I would ask you to please not judge me based on this thread, I think I was honestly having a really crappy day.
> 
> Cheers.



No worries dude. The internet sucks for conveying tone, and that's half the problem. Water under the bridge I think.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> No worries dude. The internet sucks for conveying tone, and that's half the problem. Water under the bridge I think.



I think it is actually *dudette*  ;D.

MLD...relax.  Yes, we've all 'been the newbie' before.  Some of us, more than one when we switched trades, components and environments.


----------

